# What the HECK is coming out of my Green Terror!?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed this about a few days ago... and thought I had saw him since then, but I guess not! It is still coming out of the poor guy/gal...

Did his "insides" come out? Or is this a parasite? Or a tumor? What was it!?

It is NOT moving.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, the pics are kind of bad, but from what is visible it looks like the fish has a prolapsed anus. I'm not sure if there is any real cure for that; and will probably succumb to an infection or an injury. If there are reddish tentacles hanging out of the fish's anus then you have a real nightmare on your hands--cammalanus worms. If that is the case then the whole tank is infected and quite likely any other tanks that have had water to water contact with this one (siphons, nets, your hand etc). Cammalanus is a nightmare, but can be treated successfully--hopefully this is not what you have. If this fish looks like this all the time and is as emaciated as it looks from the pics it is most likely going to die a slow death. If it was me, I would not hesitate to put him down--better than letting him suffer. Maybe someone else has successfully treated this condition. I have had a couple fish over the years that have had prolapsed anus' and none survived.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah sorry about the pictures, my kids dirty the **** out of my phones camera lens.

There is nothing but the huge red thing close to 1/4" in length coming out of him... and little bits of a white chunk where it looks like it ripped the poor dudes a*s out.

Definitely no worms.

How do I go about putting the poor guy down?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Moved this to illness health and nutrition for faster/better replies.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Ouch !


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Right now im going through the same thing with my flowerhorns, it can also be HEXAMITA disease this is really bad once it progresses. Do you notice the poop, what color it comes out and if their eating habits are changing. btw what im going through is for the first time. Hexamita is known for flowerhorns and even any kind of cichlids, this virus will kill them if not taken care off, very contagious. im treating them with the strongest stuff thats our there "metronidazole". this is where im stuck my self but hopefully this comment helps you out! wish you the best.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

In-case you didn't see my other thread, my tank came down with Cammalanus* worms from one of my green terrors that I had gotten a few weeks ago.

I am feeding them blood worms with fenben in them to kill off the worms.


----------

